# Catapult For A Dog



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted before but it made me smile:


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Havent seen that one before? Love it!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is cool!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that was great


----------



## treez (Mar 12, 2013)

I need one of those!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That was great!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

treez said:


> I need one of those!


You do or your dog does? :lol:


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

I enjoyed that! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## treez (Mar 12, 2013)

Jim-

Me, because I can be pretty lazy sometimes.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

When I first read topic I was wondering if it was a request for a trade....... :bonk:

then I wondered, "how big is the dog, and how far are you trying to chuck him?"

But I really love that vid!!


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

i think this had been posted on here by the creator.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have seen it before, but it is still a great video. Now I have a link to it. Getting smarter; maybe.


----------

